# amp guard?



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

i put my new clarion dxp545 in last night and this morning i was driving and started to turn it up and it went mute and this message came up and it said "amp guard". i havent turned the car back on yet so i dont know if i just needed to trun it off or something. any ideas??????


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

Amp wire may have grounded out, did you check all wiring? Made sure everything was correctly connected or disconnected for that matter?


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

i dont have a amp. i read the thing online about it and it jus said that you need to trun the power off and back on. it doesnt say in the manual what causes it jus to trun it down or trun it off and on.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

That sounds like the protection for the onboard amp. If you have a blown speaker or a speaker wire grounding out, often the amp in the HU will shut off so you dont damage it. That would be the first I'd heard of to actually tell you thats what its doing, but thats likely it. Check your speakers/wires and make sure they are fine.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Sounds like you got your Impedence wrong, how you got your speakers wired.


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

ibanender, i think your right. i went over to this electronics place and they said they never seen it tell you whats wrong, but they said i either have the speaker wires touching or wired wrong. i will take al the wiring out tonight and make sure i did everything right. i will tell you what was wrong tommorow.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

More then likely it is your Impedence (the way you got it wired). Unless you have your speaker wires touching metal, or each other, they will not cause your system to go into Diagnostic mode, but wired the wrong way will.


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

i used the same wiring that was already in there, i just spliced the wires and sodered the new ones into them and electrical taped them. the thing i dont get is that it worked the night i put it in for about 10 minutes before I turned it off. then the next morning it worked for about 5 minutes, then i pressed the brakes and it came up with amp guard and went mute


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

the amp guard has top do with the speaker protection circuit. tonight i am goin to check my bat cus some people on other posts said that could be it. i will let you guys know what it is later. i may have a short someplace too.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72caddydeville_@Nov 4 2004, 03:22 PM
> *the amp guard has top do with the speaker protection circuit. tonight i am goin to check my bat cus some people on other posts said that could be it. i will let you guys know what it is later. i may have a short someplace too.
> [snapback]2359978[/snapback]​*


Damn I'm good, you'd think I've done this for a while.


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

have you ever had to deal with this iba?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72caddydeville_@Nov 4 2004, 07:03 PM
> *have you ever had to deal with this iba?
> [snapback]2360481[/snapback]​*


I've had to deal with HU's doing that because of numerous things, but they never said that was the problem. Install professionally for some time and you run across it all, especially when people put it in themselves and I gotta fix it.


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

how did you fix it????????? did they have shorts or something????????


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72caddydeville_@Nov 4 2004, 07:30 PM
> *how did you fix it????????? did they have shorts or something????????
> [snapback]2360584[/snapback]​*


They've been everything from a speaker wire grounding out in the door jam, to speaker wire grounding out when the speaker is mounted only, to a blown speaker, to the pos and neg wires touching each other because of a poor connection.


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

see but the wierd thing is that i have tested for shorts in every wire. i have even just pluged in the power wires, no speakers, and it still says it. the guy i bought it from though said he would give me a new one, just have to send it back . i think i am going to rewire the hole speaker system while im waiting for it to come back.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72caddydeville_@Nov 6 2004, 08:00 PM
> *see but the wierd thing is that i have tested for shorts in every wire. i have even just pluged in the power wires, no speakers, and it still says it. the guy i bought it from though said he would give me a new one, just have to send it back . i think i am going to rewire the hole speaker system while im waiting for it to come back.
> [snapback]2366262[/snapback]​*


If no speakers are hooked up and it still does it, thats the output chip. There is only 1 chip on the outputs for all 4 channels and if 1 part of it has an issue, you gotta replace the whole chip. But, if he's sending you a new one, have at it. The newer Clarions have cheaper IC chips in them so they blow up easier.


----------

